# Would anyone like to share pics of your Bug?



## Scamp (May 24, 2007)

Boston/Pug Mix?


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't post "those" pics online ROTFL, sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## bnwalker2 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a '75 Volkswagen Beetle.. does that count?


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

I feed my snake "hoppers" from time to time ?


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> I feed my snake "hoppers" from time to time ?


LOL Mr Pooch



















Do these count as "bugs"

People should think about some of the names they pick for these designer dogs. There is nothing better they can do then put the 2 parent names together?


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Spice ,LOL,are they pets or do u have a snake too?

I agree,be more creative,it makes the breeds sterotypical even more so.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

They are feeders. I have snakes and will get DH another monitor probably sometime this year. I might keep one of these or maybe a couple. Think I've got 8 left of that breeding.

Here is a wild Bullsnake I think I found in the basement, can't remember. I gave em a meal before letting them back outside.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Here is my male Rat

This is one of my favorite of the mice









Do you have pics of your snake?


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAA , Dom, where was my warning??? Lordy!


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Spicy, is that an albino king snake?


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes he's an Albino lampropeltis ruthveni

Here is my female, she is het for albino. Her name is Nefertari


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Yes he's an Albino lampropeltis ruthveni
> 
> Here is my female, she is het for albino. Her name is Nefertari


Ahhh. Not so up on the latinese with snakes, orchids and psittacines fine. The others? Coral?



ChrissyBz said:


> Ahhh. Not so up on the latinese with snakes, orchids and psittacines fine. The others? Coral?


BTW We have king and coral here. The kings get HUGE.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

ChrissyBz said:


> Ahhh. Not so up on the latinese with snakes, orchids and psittacines fine. The others? Coral?
> 
> 
> BTW We have king and coral here. The kings get HUGE.


Ruthven or Queretaro (named for the area in Mexico which they inhabit) is the name. 

The others are both Hondurans.

Here is what one of my corn snakes like to do. 









My kings are pretty small. I've seen some big ones depending on species. Do you ever catch or handle any? 

Here is another Bullsnake, which got into my mouse cage and ate my favorite male. I was shocked when I went to feed the mice and saw that staring back at me.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Way to hijack, folks! Lol...


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

That was my real face expression when I saw the picture of the snake eating the rat. Phew, that was a bit disturbing!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

My Doodle bug










My Cuddle bug










My Love bug


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Max'sHuman said:


> That was my real face expression when I saw the picture of the snake eating the rat. Phew, that was a bit disturbing!


You mean the baby bullsnake holding the mouse fuzzy or another picture?


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Ok, we really need a warning when snake pictures are involved...I'm so terrified of snakes even pictures of them freak me out! LOL!!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Do you have pics of your snake?











Yeah Spice but he is only a nipper compared to your big ones


----------



## jchantelau (Mar 6, 2008)

Good lookin' snakes.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Pretty Mr Pooch. 

Looks like my female. 


















They aren't too big, the male corn is the biggest, boy he's grown a lot. 

I think I've caught up to at least a 4ft bullsnake, they get very upset and strike out at anything, hiss and puff all a big show. The dogs have killed some big ones too.  I know they went for the dogs first though.


----------

